
Stop sharing stuff you didn’t read thanks to a responsible design - HipstaJules
https://medium.com/@giuliomichelon/stop-sharing-stuff-you-dont-read-thanks-to-a-responsible-design-c65e77e0a53f
======
sp332
Personally I don't do this and here's my trick. Just remember how much you
hate reading that junk, and then think of your poor followers who don't want
to read that junk either. Then just keep scrolling instead of clicking the
share button, it's that easy.

------
shshhdhs
5 upvotes in 8 minutes? The irony is most probably didn’t read this.. Not
criticizing, just ironic :)

~~~
HipstaJules
It's a three-minute read according to Medium. I think it's alright ;)

